

The Future of Search is Visual  - sharkweek
http://joannalord.com/shutterstocks-spectrum-the-future-of-search-is-visual/

======
swohns
My friend is turning his PhD research into a visualization app that creates
images from the text you enter, he's at wordseye.com. Glad to hear that other
people are excited about this area.

~~~
hnriot
He's wasting his PhD, what possible use is there for wordseye?

~~~
iaskwhy
Harsh. What possible use it there for anything until a proper use is found?

~~~
ANystrom
A joke right? You don't find use for time, you find time for use.

------
signalsignal
See <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cuil>

